# VWH Teamchase. Sad sad times thoughts with Jo Rugman RIP.



## Daisychain (6 March 2011)

Shocking news,  Poor lady lost her life today, thoughts are now with her family, truley tragic. xx


----------



## only_me (6 March 2011)

Shocking! RIP xx


----------



## loverly (6 March 2011)

What happened?

 RIP..


----------



## MegaBeast (6 March 2011)

Holy *****, how tragic.  Although not someone I know, friends of mine were there today and I dare say they'd know her, makes it feel all too close to home.  Do you know what happened?

Thoughts are with family and connections, RIP


----------



## kerilli (6 March 2011)

Absolutely tragic.


----------



## Dormouse (6 March 2011)

How awful - rest in peace


----------



## Daisychain (6 March 2011)

I dont know the details, i think they only managed to run two teams around the open, the first team lost a horse and the second team poor Jo.  She was airlifted off but that is all i know at this stage.  The open was then cancelled.


----------



## monkeybum13 (6 March 2011)

Very, very sad.

Had friends there today hoping to run in the open, must be terrible for Jo's friends, family and fellow team members


----------



## daveismycat (6 March 2011)

Very, very sad.  RIP.


----------



## carthorse (6 March 2011)

Very sad, it says it was a new course with good going , on teamchasing forum. We all know the risks but never think it will happen to us


----------



## ldlp111 (6 March 2011)

Thoughts with her family and friends, RIP


----------



## Flying_Filly (6 March 2011)

RIP Jo. A tragic and horrific thing for her family, friends and team mates. 

I was there, the ground was good and running was fast. Open was cancelled after the first teams had accidents. We heard they cancelled it out of respect.

Such a loss to the equine world.


----------



## FigJam (6 March 2011)

That's awful news, so sorry to hear this.  Thoughts and best wishes to her family and friends.


----------



## LizzieJ (6 March 2011)

How awful  Thoughts are with all her family and friends, RIP Jo


----------



## Haniki (6 March 2011)

How tragic, thoughts to her family and friends.


----------



## Lanky Loll (6 March 2011)

Awful news, thoughts are with family and friends.


----------



## Enigma_82 (6 March 2011)

We saw the fall today. Unfortunately it was one of those tragic things, it was over probably one of the most straightforward fences on the course, but it was a heavy fall.

Such a sad, sad thing to happen. Sleep tight Jo and all my thoughts are with her family, friends and fellow RoR team mates. xx


----------



## Lucinda_x (6 March 2011)

Thought are with her friends and family  RIP xx


----------



## LizzieJ (6 March 2011)

Enigma_82 said:



			We saw the fall today. Unfortunately it was one of those tragic things, it was over probably one of the most straightforward fences on the course, but it was a heavy fall.

Such a sad, sad thing to happen. Sleep tight Jo and all my thoughts are with her family, friends and fellow RoR team mates. xx
		
Click to expand...

Gosh, I'm sorry Enigma, what an awful thing to see


----------



## Vetwrap (6 March 2011)

So tragic and very sobering.  Thoughts to all who knew and loved her.


----------



## angelish (6 March 2011)

oh no ,thoughts to family ,friends and team mates  x


----------



## diggerbez (6 March 2011)

how tragic  Rest in Peace Jo


----------



## Kelpie (6 March 2011)

Thoughts to her family and loved ones


----------



## RunToEarth (7 March 2011)

Very sobering news, a lot of friends were riding today and said it was fast going, really makes you think. Thoughts are with her family.


----------



## yeeharider (7 March 2011)

Tragic loss my thoughts go out to all concerned RIP


----------



## hedge_chaser (7 March 2011)

A turely awful day, just reminds people of how dangerous the sport is. My deepest sympathys go to all those affected by Jos passing and the two owners who lost their horses. RIP


----------



## Baydale (7 March 2011)

That is terribly sad. My sincerest sympathies to her family.


----------



## ecrozier (7 March 2011)

Gosh how awful to lose both a rider and horse in that short a time.
Thoughts to all involved.


----------



## Maesfen (7 March 2011)

How very sad, my thoughts with her family and friends and also the course builders/designers as they will be feeling dreadful too.


----------



## MrsMozart (7 March 2011)

Our thoughts and wishes go to her family and friends.

Rest in peace Jo.


----------



## millieb (7 March 2011)

I keep my horse at the farm where it was held and regularly ride round the course - it was at a tyre fence, so straightforward but it just takes a leg to be left behind by the horse to unbalance it and an awful fall happens. The most tragic awful thing ever to happen and something you never think will happen to anyone taking part. So tragic to lose not only poor Jo but the horses too. I didn't know Jo but have been thinking about her and her family non stop since yesterday.


----------



## amyneave (7 March 2011)

R.I.P


----------



## kick_On (7 March 2011)

such sad news..............................


----------



## OneInAMillion (7 March 2011)

Tragic 

Rip xx

((((HUGS)))) for her family


----------



## TableDancer (8 March 2011)

Only just seen this. Desperately sad news, RIP Jo and thoughts and prayers to her family and friends.


----------



## AandK (8 March 2011)

TableDancer said:



			Only just seen this. Desperately sad news, RIP Jo and thoughts and prayers to her family and friends.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this. RIP Jo, very sad news..


----------

